# Thinking about selling my 06 goat already.....



## Matt37 (Oct 25, 2006)

Well... I got my 06 black/black M6 GTO about 2 months ago and my friends 03 Cobra that I have always admired just came up for sale.... 

I have always been a GM guy and never mustang guy in fact I don't like mustangs at all.... but it is something about those Cobras and that supercharger whine they make...

Which car overall if you had the choice between the two would you take??

2003 Cobra vs. 2006 GTO.

I know the GTO's interior blows the Cobras away and trading an 06 for an 03 is dumb... 

Is there a huge power difference between the two??

Thanks for everything,
Matt.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

what is the mileage on the cobra and what is the price

oh and everyone on this forum is going to say no and think your crazy lol 

look at post I put up on an 03 cobra


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Wtf*

UGGGGG! Don't do it brother. Buy a supercharger for your goat that will eat up and s#$% out that mustang. Don't jump ship!!! If you buy that cobra, ill buy a magnacharger and walk the dog!!!! Dont do it. (cuz i cant aford the supercharger right now).:willy:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*one more thing.*

I see more mustangs than i do honda civics on the road!!! When u see a goat, your like, yea baby, look at that!!!! I think I would rather lose an appendage than my goat!


----------



## Matt37 (Oct 25, 2006)

04YJ-GTO said:


> what is the mileage on the cobra and what is the price
> 
> oh and everyone on this forum is going to say no and think your crazy lol
> 
> look at post I put up on an 03 cobra


has 22k on it and he said he would trade me straight up for my goat....


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

and the mileage on your goat is...


----------



## Matt37 (Oct 25, 2006)

04YJ-GTO said:


> and the mileage on your goat is...


13k... 13,335 to be exact.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

dont do it.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Poll Question*

The poll I created on subject of what would be your favorite kill. Im gonna now change mine from charger srt-8 to any mustang ever made.


----------



## Matt37 (Oct 25, 2006)

I know the trade is probably dumb on my part.... but man that thing sounds nuts.... That Kenne Bell on it just screams!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Matt37 said:


> I know the trade is probably dumb on my part.... but man that thing sounds nuts.... That Kenne Bell on it just screams!


there is a black cobra on you tube that has the kenne bell, it does sound nice. But I wouldnt be able to hear it from behind my goat!


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Matt37 said:


> I know the trade is probably dumb on my part.... but man that thing sounds nuts.... That Kenne Bell on it just screams!


OMG it has a kenne bell on it, your getting a good deal if thats what you want


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> there is a black cobra on you tube that has the kenne bell, it does sound nice. But I wouldnt be able to hear it from behind my goat!


that cobra has 600rwhp, sorry NJ but that will eat a magnacharged GTO :confused


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> OMG it has a kenne bell on it, your getting a good deal if thats what you want


what are u doing 04yj-gto? Come on, tell him after one year of using it, he could make his wife a nice low powered mixer out of it for the kitchen.

commercial. "Kenne Bell, how mashed potatos should be mixed, with a litte whine!"


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

here ya go, listen to her whine!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lQX3cOAbes


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> what are u doing 04yj-gto? Come on, tell him after one year of using it, he could make his wife a nice low powered mixer out of it for the kitchen.
> 
> commercial. "Kenne Bell, how mashed potatos should be mixed, with a litte whine!"


:agree the cobra is a nice car, but you have a car that nicer, is 3 years newer, less mileage and I know he didn't put that kenne bell on it and drive it nice and easy, so I'm wit NJ, I'll never sell my GTO


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> :agree the cobra is a nice car, but you have a car that nicer, is 3 years newer, less mileage and I know he didn't put that kenne bell on it and drive it nice and easy, so I'm wit NJ, I'll never sell my GTO



Thanks bud, you tell 'em.


----------



## Matt37 (Oct 25, 2006)

I am certainly going to think about it for a bit...

It is very tempting... but on the other hand... I do love my goat.

And this kid is really pushing me to do it... which tells me he really wants my goat!

Maybe instead of doing the trade I'll throw a procharger on my goat :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> that cobra has 600rwhp, sorry NJ but that will eat a magnacharged GTO :confused


what would I have to do?


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Matt37 said:


> I am certainly going to think about it for a bit...
> 
> It is very tempting... but on the other hand... I do love my goat.
> 
> ...


:agree then race him, beat him, and than he'll want your GTO even more :lol:


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> what would I have to do?


Heads, cam with a magnacharger on a GTO= dead kenne bell cobra


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> Heads, cam with a magnacharger on a GTO= dead kenne bell cobra


You have just laid out my future modifications my brother.:cheers


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> You have just laid out my future modifications my brother.:cheers


Glad to hear it :cheers, my plan is a 122 magnacharger at 13psi with alcohol injection. I'm shooting for 550rwhp, an 04 in the magazine hotrod made 602rwhp, but he had heads and a cam so I'm figuring without the heads and cam thats a 50rwhp loss. This was all done on the stock bottom end.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The Cobra is not a bad car the engine is strong I beleave its fully forged motor, it was built to be supercharged. I would buy one after I had allready purchased all the GM cars I wanted first and thats a long list. Drive the Cobra if you allredy haven't and make your decision. Then visit the SVT forum and see what those KB katts are doing.

BTW: Not to many GTO's can woop up on a lightly modded Termanator Cobra, let alone a KB Cobra. It only take a few bolt-ons for one to have 500rwhp. what maybe $2000(give or take) worth of parts. For us GTO owners it will take more than that just to get 500rwhp. Most of the KB Cobras I seen put more than 600rwhp.


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

mustangs are yuck. i d way rather have a goat.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

gm4life said:


> The Cobra is not a bad car the engine is strong I beleave its fully forged motor, it was built to be supercharged. I would buy one after I had allready purchased all the GM cars I wanted first and thats a long list. Drive the Cobra if you allredy haven't and make your decision. Then visit the SVT forum and see what those KB katts are doing.
> 
> BTW: Not to many GTO's can woop up on a lightly modded Termanator Cobra, let alone a KB Cobra. It only take a few bolt-ons for one to have 500rwhp. what maybe $2000(give or take) worth of parts. For us GTO owners it will take more than that just to get 500rwhp. Most of the KB Cobras I seen put more than 600rwhp.


:agree Some have bolted on twin turbo kits and have made 800-900 hp on the stock motor.


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

it comes down to what you like i suppose. i had a neighbor that i hated that always had different mustangs and what not. kinda tinged my attitude towards them. also i dont do drags really I am more interested in what suspension upgrades will do to a car than motor upgrades. I dunno. the gto is a sick car and there isnt really a comparison, but if your taste says mustang than go for it. just be sure u wont regret it.


----------



## Langor (Nov 2, 2007)

I say keep the GTO. It will be worth more down the line anyways.

YouTube - Kenne Bell Mustang Vs GTO Drag Race


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

That video is just a GT, a cobra with a kenne bell is a totally different story


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> That video is just a GT, a cobra with a kenne bell is a totally different story


It sure is. YouTube - Bad ass Mustang Cobra with Kenne Bell Supercharger


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

gm4life said:


> It sure is. YouTube - Bad ass Mustang Cobra with Kenne Bell Supercharger


Yea, I posted that clip last night.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Yea, I posted that clip last night.


AND??


I like this one better. YouTube - Supercharged VZ Monaro Blue Burnout


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

gm4life said:


> AND??
> 
> 
> I like this one better. YouTube - Supercharged VZ Monaro Blue Burnout


and?? Your late!:lol:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah you got me. I just skimmed through it and stopped reading after you said you can spank a KB Terminator Cobra with little mods.


----------

